# When does the mark down begin?



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

Fred Meyers is already 20% and will eventualy get up to 75% after halloween but FM is only in WA,OR thats the only one i know


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Lowes usually discounts their holiday decor a week before the actual holiday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

There are actually already discounts on all the Halloween items in EVERY store we've been to, except for the main Halloween stores like Spirit. Though, I noticed that some of the online Halloween stores have already begun sales.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

When does Walgreens mark down there stuff to 75% off?I know they mark it down to 50% off in the begining but I want to wait until it's marked down more.


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

propmistress said:


> Lowes usually discounts their holiday decor a week before the actual holiday.


Yeah, I got about $400 worth of stuff at lowes for like $40 last year on October 14th.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

What about Walmart? Normally I need to be hogtied and dragged in kicking and screaming, but they have a couple of things I really like but refuse to pay full price for.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Nega Knight said:


> Yeah, I got about $400 worth of stuff at lowes for like $40 last year on October 14th.


Woah, that seems dumb to me. They barely have anything to begin with too.


----------



## Dous (Aug 18, 2007)

My mom works at Lowes and the slight discounts start like a week before, she will always try to work the night before Halloween. She gets really deep discounts, the 150 dollar animatronic mummy for 15 dollars, and the animatronic witch that goes for 100 dollars for 10.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

moonbaby345 said:


> When does Walgreens mark down there stuff to 75% off?I know they mark it down to 50% off in the begining but I want to wait until it's marked down more.


My Walmart doesn't discount until after Halloween. And after Halloween the discounts aren't that great


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> What about Walmart? Normally I need to be hogtied and dragged in kicking and screaming, but they have a couple of things I really like but refuse to pay full price for.


Walmart usually discounts items a week or two before Halloween but by that time most of the good stuff is already sold out. 

However last year they we selling costumes for $1- $5 each


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

The mark down will begin when you have no cash remaining to take advantage of said mark down! It's in the rules of timing and Murphey's Law.


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Shopko (links to store locator) is already at 40% off Halloween decor and costumes. Haven't seen many other discounts yet this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> The mark down will begin when you have no cash remaining to take advantage of said mark down! It's in the rules of timing and Murphey's Law.


Happens to me every time!


----------

